
The Future of Software System Correctness - mattyb
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/340
======
johnbender
I'm glad to see articles like this surface every once in a while but there are
a few things I was surprised to find absent:

1\. Model checking

2\. Advanced type systems (dependent typing, etc)

3\. Haskell's Quickcheck

